
Ask HN: Why should I write tutorials/how-tos for others? - irregular-john
If I think a certain software pattern I use in nearly every project of mine is unique and frankly worth a lot of money (read: less time spent engineering and more time available for additional value-adding elsewhere), why should I write a tutorial on that pattern for others to consume&#x2F;learn from?
======
saivan
a) It opens you up to criticism, to find potential improvements to your style
- if you think that your style can't be improved, then sure: hold onto it and
never let it go!

b) If everybody held onto their knowledge because it was valuable, I'd venture
to say that you'd only have a fraction of the knowledge you have now - since
there wouldn't be any resources for you to consume yourself

c) It disseminates your work, more people know what you're working on, and
that means that when you make a claim regarding the value of your work, people
will take you seriously. How am I supposed to judge the value of your work if
you don't have a readily available body of work for me to cross-reference
against.

d) If your pattern truly creates value, then others will start to use it in
software you don't contribute to; which will mean more rapid progress that you
can again benefit from.

Human knowledge acquisition is not meant to be solitary, so if you don't want
to share; thats up to you. But you need to realise that sharing is always a
game of give and take.

~~~
irregular-john
A lot of great points. I definitely acknowledge that I wouldn't be where I am
without a lot of others' tutorials.

I particularly like your third point - I obviously can't share the proprietary
work I've done, but this is something I _could_ share and would demonstrate
(hopefully) some of my competencies.

------
akulbe
Because spreading your knowledge is one of the best ways to pay it forward
that there is. (Among many other reasons!)

------
taprun
If you publish it, you'll become famous. Then people will pay you lots of
money because they'll think you're competent. Discoverability is the path to
perceived expertise.

~~~
zygotic12
Sneaky approach - I want to see your code now!

------
tmaly
I think it showcases your expertise. A future employer might stumble upon your
write-up and reach out to hire you.

You might want to write a book that includes the subject in the future. If you
get good feedback on the article and lots of eyeballs on it, this validates
this idea.

------
saluki
Sharing knowledge is a great way to give back to the community, meet other
developers, potentially obtain consulting engagements and/or build an
audience.

------
nf05papsjfVbc
\- There is joy in giving

\- It is not a zero sum game

